# STL



## RookieBarb (Apr 14, 2018)

Rookies looking for motels in Babbler and Rockwood parks. Think we will find any?


----------



## RookieBarb (Apr 14, 2018)

RookieBarb said:


> Rookies looking for motels in Babbler and Rockwood parks. Think we will find any?


Haha!!!! Morels, not motels!!


----------



## the original morelmama (Apr 21, 2014)

I'd be surprised if you find any yet considering the weather so far. I'm expecting a really late season but I haven't been out yet so I could be wrong.


----------

